# Olmo Carbon bikes vs. BMC or Pinarello



## Shifty (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a new ride this spring .. and have recently test ridden a BMC SLT01, Pinarello F4:13 and Olmo Tecno w/ SL90 fork.

I have seen a great deal of review and talk about the BMC and Pinarello, but can't seem to find much out there on the Olmo's. 

Does anyone have any experience w. them? They are using Easton GX2 carbon .. and offering a 5 yr warranty which seems to be about one of the better warranties for a carbon frame. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ranprunty (Sep 7, 2007)

*olmo tecno*

i know i'm responding to an old thread, but wanted to put my two cents in just in case others are considering the olmo. i have a tecno with the sl90 fork. i've had it for two years and i like everything about it as i've had zero problems. group rides, centuries, road races, crits - it has served me well in all these areas. the quality and workmanship of the frame is impeccable. 
i don't know anything firsthand about the bmc or the pinarello, but i have nothing but praise for my olmo. i also like that in two years i've never seen another one!



Shifty said:


> Looking at purchasing a new ride this spring .. and have recently test ridden a BMC SLT01, Pinarello F4:13 and Olmo Tecno w/ SL90 fork.
> 
> I have seen a great deal of review and talk about the BMC and Pinarello, but can't seem to find much out there on the Olmo's.
> 
> ...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i think i have yet to see an OLMO in person... they look like great bikes...


----------

